# My camera's software can't find the plugged-in camera



## Iaveina (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm sorry if this has been addressed before; I'm getting increasingly frustrated so I'm more than likely to miss it if I scroll back through the threads.

Okay.

I have an Olympus X-760 camera, and the software that came with it is Olympus Master Version 1.4. I've had to reinstall Olympus Master because my main computer died.

My main computer has been stupid recently, so I decided to install Olympus Master onto my laptop (which has Windows Vista). The installation went fine, so I plugged in my camera, clicked 'PC' on the camera's screen and went to 'Transfer Images' on Olympus Master. I ended up with the following message:

"The software is unable to find an Olympus digital camera connected to a USB port on your computer,"

...So, I've tried every USB port on my laptop and I've even unplugged and plugged back in the part of the cable that plugs into the camera itself but I keep getting that message. My laptop itself realises something's been plugged in, as it brings up 'Autoplay' - I've clicked on 'Open folder to view files' and it has all my pictures in that folder _apart _from the photos I've taken at an event this weekend. ...And because it's those photos I want this whole thing is making me incredibily annoyed. The photos themselves can be viewed perfectly fine on the camera itself.

Then I decided to see if my main computer would be anymore helpful, but I get exactly the same thing happening. My main computer now has Windows 7 (whereas before it had Windows XP), and I'm aware that many programs hate Windows 7 and require some form of patch, but because the same problem is happening on my laptop I haven't bothered tracking it down.

...Does anybody have any ideas of what I could do? I _am_ clicking on 'PC' one the camera's screen (two of the other options are to do with printing and another is 'Exit'). I've checked every USB port on both my laptop and my main computer, and I've restarted both of them after installation of Olympus Master...

I would be incredibly grateful for any advice!


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

You shoud not need to install any camera supplied software to view/download your pictures.

Does the camera have to be in a specfic mode to transfer?


----------



## Iaveina (Jun 1, 2010)

I think it was recommended that I install the software to transfer the photos, since the software actually came with the camera?

...I'm just annoyed that when I managed to get to the 'View files' thing it showed me every photo I'd taken except for the bunch I'd taken at an event this weekend (well, this Friday to Monday)...and since it's those I want to upload to show my friends I'm really annoyed.

When I plug the camera in it automatically brings up a screen, I get four options, one says PC, the next two say something about printing and the last one says Exit. Before, when it was installed on my main computer, I'd have to press 'PC' for the Olympus Master software to come up, and for me to transfer my photos from the camera to my PC...but now, whenever I click 'PC' Olympus Master does nothing.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Change your AutoPlay options in Control Panel/Devices and Printers (Rt-click/AutoPlay)
You don't need Olympus Master (Or any software, as Wowzer says).
I installed Picasa and removed Olympus Master a long time ago, as it's a much better program and will work with any camera.


----------



## steigerhouse (Jul 30, 2000)

I think you will find that your problem is due to your new operating systems not your camera, USB ports or software. Try deleting the Olympus Master program from your computer. Then reinstall it, only when it suggests installing in the Program Files folder, do not do that. Instead, install it on the C: drive alone, not in any folder. There is something quirky about what they are doing in the Vista and Win 7 Program folders file that does not allow older software programs to operate properly when imbedded there.


----------

